# HCA President awards the Havanese Forum



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Each year during the Havanese Club of America (HCA) Awards Banquet which is held at the end of the Havanese National Specialty, the president has the option of giving out several awards of his/her own choice. This year, our president Joan Ambrose, opted to give out a few President Awards and one included the Havanese Forum for the $10,000 donation to the Havanese Club of America for the calendar sales.

She gave a handwritten note saying thank you to the Havanese Forum from Joan Ambrose and a small pewter cup. (I will scan the letter, but my scanner quit on me this week, so it may take a wee bit to add it to this topic.) Someone took a group picture that shows the cup in hand too, so hopefully that will be posted.

I accepted the award on behalf of the forum, but for all his effort in coordinating the 2010 calendar, the credit truly goes to *Ryan Faust* and his team.

Ryan, in addition to Joan's thanks, I want to add a thank you for the beautiful calendar that so many of us have been able to enjoy. The solicitation of the images, sorting for workable options, and organizing them was a major feat. Then, to coordinate the distribution, including sending cases to our national specialty last year for sales, and collecting all the funds was a huge task. We sure appreciate the end result in our homes and offices! Thank you for all of the details you managed along with your team. Your gift of the calendars is so appreciated. The gift to our national club of the $10,000 is even more appreciated. The club will be using those funds to benefit the breed in regard to health research.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats awesome! Wow, i wish ?i could have been there! Amanda and Leeann to! Oh well..
Hopefully we can all reunite next year!! 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:cheer2: Awesome :cheer2:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

:clap2: :first: :clap2:
Great work!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's really cool! :yo:Hats Off To Our Forum!:yo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go Team Ryan!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

_Way to go and make us proud_!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That is so terrific! I echo the thanks for the beautiful calendar because I get so much enjoyment out of it everyday of the week. Thanks one more time Ryan and all who helped by submitting pictures, organizing, printing, distributing, etc. I LOVE mine!
It's so nice that the HCA recognized the efforts in a formal and public way. I can't believe it's the one year I didn't attend! I wish you Ryan and your cohorts could have been there too. Next year!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We cheered for you Ryan! We were all so happy that your hard work was recognized and appreciated!

I love looking at my calendar every day and seeing the sweet, beautiful faces of all of our doggies!

THANK YOU RYAN, AMANDA, LEEANN, JULIE, & SALLY!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We cheered for you Ryan! We were all so happy that your hard work was recognized and appreciated!

I love looking at my calendar every day and seeing the sweet, beautiful faces of all of our doggies!

THANK YOU RYAN, AMANDA, LEEANN, JULIE, & SALLY!!!


*****Oops, sorry it posted twice. I'm in the airport and connection isn't great.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a nice thing for them to do! Ryan you certainly deserve the cudos for so much work and such a beautiful product. I am sorry I missed that dinner and presentation.

I for one think that the cup should go to Ryan for all his efforts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hats off to you Ryan and all those involved.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I for one think that the cup should go to Ryan for all his efforts.


Of course it should. Yes, the Havanese Forum was recognized as a collective because the funds were given in that name, but Ryan was the coordinator and manager of the whole project. I've even made sure the bag is staying over it so the pewter doesn't get all fingerprinted and messed up before he gets it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:yo: Woo-hoo, Ryan!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly - I think that is great!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I love my calendar too. I'm packing to move and made sure to pack it in one of the boxes that will be unpacked first! Don't want to be without it for too long! Thanks to everyone, especially Ryan and all those HCA members who support healthy Havs.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Way to go Ryan. You did such an awesome job. I think Ryan should have the award as well. That was alot of work on his part.....well everyones part. Congrats again to this wonderful forum,family and Havanese!!!! Havie hugs to all!!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Whoohoo!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- I think it is clearly a patron cup  woo hoo forum!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Any votes for the wonderful calendar team doing a 2011?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

YaY!!!! Thank you to Ryan and everyone else that made the calandar and sales such a success!
And I am very happy to hear that the pewter cup is going to Ryan- he deserves it!!
Too bad it wasn't sent with one of the Canadian forum members that attended the show so they could deliver it to him!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a great way to recognize the work of Ryan and the group for a fabulous work of art for one of our favorite causes! I know how these projects are . . . they take on a life of their own and take hours and hours to produce. I, too, love my calendar and have it out where everyone can see it. Hoping for another encore, and again, salute those who made it happen. Thanks for sharing, Kimberly!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Ryan and his calendar girls!!!!!! Great job! So glad you got the recognition from HCA


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

awesome!!! yay ryan!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How wonderful!!!! Yay Ryan and team!!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

That is way awesome! Ryan and team, you rocked it through a big project. :juggle:

Thanks all!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryan and team, what you did for the Havanese community made history as no single group or person has donated such a large sum of money to the HCA for them to use however the HCA Board of Directors felt was best. 

THANK YOU.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It can be yours and Beamers version of the Stanley Cup! You can take it along with Beamer when you guys travel and show all kinds of fun with you guys partying with the Forum Cup! arty:

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so bummed I missed this year, it would have been so fun to have been there for the award.

Ryan you did an amazing job, not just on the design of the calendar but all the organizing it took to get them out on a timely manner.

I want to see a picture of Beamer with his pimp cup once you receive it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The award was a really nice surprise! Thanks for all the work you and others on the forum put into the Calendar, Ryan! :yo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well done, Ryan and Team!! Congratulations.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats, Ryan! Job well done!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations, Ryan and team!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Ryan and Team Ryan,

Thanks for the great work you did and kudos on your award! It sure was fun to be there and witness the President offering the award. Ryan, I hope you get the cup and letter very soon. You all are amazing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

_any pictures of the cup?_:gossip:


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

:cheer2: I just want to add my thank you to Ryan and the rest of the calendar team for doing such a great job on the calendar and raising so much money for the HCA! You did a good, good thing!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome. 

I know how much you put into the calendar, Ryan! Good job raking in the hav-dollars! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a picture of some of us forum members around after the HCA Banquet. We are all very proud. It was a nice surprise and reward for a job well done. Way to go, Ryan and calendar team! That's a Canuck for ya. 

In order, there is Jane Samson, Ann Brady Adams, me, Kimberly, Jane Litau, Helen and Katie. We had hoped to get Jennifer and a couple of others in the photo, but it was late and many had gone on to their rooms or had left to go home. Click on the picture a couple of times to see it enlarged. You can see the cup well. 

View attachment 31979


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonderful wonderful. Isn't the Hav community the GREATEST???


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This was a nice surprise and this was my first show. Didn't know what to expect and was so happy that the fundraising was recognized. I am hardly on here and it was so nice to meet everyone and observe everything.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys look great! Wish I could have stayed for the dinner!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Will whoever has this award please send it to Ryan? I will gladly give them my UPS account number.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

And did they give you, Kimberly, $1,000 for the forum????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa-if you read posts it is being sent to Ryan and $1,000 for what??? (Are we chipping in to finally get Beamer a brother so Ryan can do another calendar?)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> And did they give you, Kimberly, $1,000 for the forum????


Melissa, what are you talking about? $1,000 for what and from whom???

The HCA board kept all the money that was given to them from those that did the calendar.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the board gave a monetary donation to HRI. Perhaps that's where the confusion lies. The forum recieved the President's award but no $$.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the board gave a monetary donation to HRI. Perhaps that's where the confusion lies. The forum recieved the President's award but no $$.


That is correct Susan.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OK. That is good to know. The information I received I hope was wrong.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fantastic! Amazing what can be accomplished when you have a great team effort.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> And did they give you, Kimberly, $1,000 for the forum????


LOL! This left me a little puzzled.



Melissa Miller said:


> OK. That is good to know. The information I received I hope was wrong.


Must. fire. source. Bad source.

You could have just asked.  
There are two things really suspect about this kind of info. First of all, why would I have some secret $1000 for the forum, and secondly, why would the HCA give back a tenth of what they had been given. Makes no sense.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I went back through my emails and then the forum. It was posted on the forum that there was going to be an AOM sponsored by the HF and then there would be a thank you at National. Nothing was kept secret. This was sent to yahoo groups and even placed on the forum at the time.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=320573&postcount=1


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Amanda! Guess my memory is totally shot! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't get why Melissa would care about 1000.00 anyway. Didn't VS pay her? I can't believe someone would suggest the forum got 1000.00 and Kimberly would keep it quiet and keep it herself? WTH? I can not even fathom that. I wasn't there---but good grief the award was presented in a room full of people! It wasn't something shady and shifty--not that Kimberly would be a part of that anyway. It's absurd. For heaven's sake..I'd trust Kimberly with my last buck!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'd trust kimberly with my last cent.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

But not with a cute puppy...no way sireeeee!! She'd swipe it in a nanosecond that rotten Kimberly.:eyebrows:


----------------------------


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

NOW I remember that post! Thank you Amanda! I didn't put it all together! 
My memory is totally shot!

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Janizona said:


> But not with a cute puppy...no way sireeeee!! She'd swipe it in a nanosecond that rotten Kimberly.:eyebrows:
> 
> ----------------------------


ound::spy:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> NOW I remember that post! Thank you Amanda! I didn't put it all together!
> My memory is totally shot!
> 
> Beverly


Me too! For a second I thought oh my did I never share it... if I forgot, i didn't do it on purpose!!! But it was even on all the yahoo groups since it was a pretty awesome donation!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Julie said:


> I don't get why Melissa would care about 1000.00 anyway. Didn't VS pay her? I can't believe someone would suggest the forum got 1000.00 and Kimberly would keep it quiet and keep it herself? WTH? I can not even fathom that. I wasn't there---but good grief the award was presented in a room full of people! It wasn't something shady and shifty--not that Kimberly would be a part of that anyway. It's absurd. For heaven's sake..I'd trust Kimberly with my last buck!


Uh, Julie...that was just rude. Has Melissa EVER asked for any money from anyone for anything regarding the Havanese Forum? She also never suggested anything remotely like what you just said on a public forum.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Post 53 Dawna...
She is asking about 1000.00 that she thought was given to the forum. If I read that wrong....then it's my bad.

It isn't meant to be smart ash-y ---- AND in fact, I have offered to give Melissa proceeds from almost every quilt we have ever made,offered to even make her one to keep herself, we have offered to give her financial help to KEEP the forum going. All was declined. That's why I couldn't imagine her asking or being told by someone (mis-informed at that) that Kimberly had received 1000.00.....like in some shady/sneaky kind of way. Read all those posts going back to 46. That was the impression I got.........


----------

